# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ویکی آموزشی برای برنامه‌نویس

## Mamdos

سلام

به نظر شما یک ویکی از بخش مقالات فعلی بهتر نیست؟ مقالات می‌توانند توسط دیگران بهبود یابند و چون کار گروهی می‌شه افراد انگیزه‌ی بیشتری برای مشارکت پیدا می‌کنند. ضمن اینکه تقسیم‌بندی قعلی بخش مقالات جامع نیست.

----------


## CodeMasterX

نه، مخالفم.

----------


## someCoder

خیلی پیشنهاد خوبیه. من کاملا موافقم. دوستانی که تجربه کار با ویکی رو داشته باشند، حتما دیدن چقدر مفید بوده در اینطور موارد

----------


## oxygenws

من هم موافقم. (البته پیشتر پیشنهاد شد)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بنده نیز موافقم، سیستم خوب Wiki فارسی چیزی سراغ دارید؟

----------


## whitehat

> بنده نیز موافقم، سیستم خوب Wiki فارسی چیزی سراغ دارید؟


ایده خوبی هست، مدتها از مدیا ویکی استفاده می کردیم که به نظر گزینه خوبی میاد

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
پیشنهاد خوبیه اما به این شرط که فقط کسانی که واقعا در زمینه ای که پاسخ میدهند متخصص هستند نظر بدند و مثل بعضی از تاپیکها نشه که به مقاله هم مانند تاپیک از مسیر اصلی منحرف بشه .

----------


## pooyanm

من هم با مدیاویکی موافقم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این مدیا ویکی فارسی رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه؟

----------


## Bayazee

سلام 
من قبلا برای آموزش برنامه نویسی تو ویکی تجربه داشتم . بنظرم فکر خیلی خوبیه و سرعت توسعه مطالب بسیار بیشتر هست . بنظرم کاملا لازم هست ! یک ویکی برای توسعه دهندگان برنامه ها و برنامه نویسی ها .

----------


## Bayazee

> این مدیا ویکی فارسی رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه؟


سلام
بله ! بخوبی ! نمونشو اینجا می تونید ببینید :
http://www.pylearn.com/fa/wiki/index...B5%D9%84%DB%8C

اگر خواستید منم هر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام می دم  :چشمک:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نسخه فارسی اش رو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟

----------


## pooyanm

خودش اکثر زبانها را داره هنگام نصب زبان را مشخص می کنید
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Download

----------


## oxygenws

برای ویرایش اکانت لازم باشه و خوب اگه کسی اذیت کرد اکانتش مسدود میشه!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این ترجمه ای که روی سایت فوق نصب بود جالب نبود، خیلی مشکل داشت، کسی ترجمه بهتری سراغ نداره؟

----------


## oxygenws

http://fa.wikipedia.com/

----------


## Bayazee

> این ترجمه ای که روی سایت فوق نصب بود جالب نبود، خیلی مشکل داشت، کسی ترجمه بهتری سراغ نداره؟


خوب ترجمه ها بصورت web based قابل تغییر هست . که می شه به مرور زمان تغییرش داد . نسخه ای که من استفاده کردم قدیمی هست و فکر می کنم در نسخه های جدید مشکلاتش برطرف شده باشه . 
در کل برای ویکی یکی از بهترین و کامل ترین نمونه موجود هست .

----------


## Identifier

فکر کنم MediaWIKI مناسب تر از سایر انتخاب ها هست و امکان جوین شدن با VB هم داره. 
*vbWiki Standard - vBulletin+MediaWiki integration


*

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برادر ذوالقدر، در صورت امکان این mod رو بطور کامل بررسی کنید و نتیجه را گزارش دهید.

مرسی.

----------


## Identifier

> برادر ذوالقدر، در صورت امکان این mod رو بطور کامل بررسی کنید و نتیجه را گزارش دهید.


این مد امکان authentication  را با استفاده از  VB میده و دیگر  نیازی به عضویت مجدد کاربران نیست.

ضمناً انجین ویکی به صورت کاملاً مجزا نصب می شه و این mod فقط ارتباط را برقرار میکنه. یک نسخه تجاری از اون هم وجود داره که تمرکز بیشتری روی سطح دسترسی های کاربران داره.

ممنون

----------


## Mamdos

پس چی شد؟

----------


## Inprise

فکر میکنم بچه ها گرفتارن . سر فرصت درستش میکنن .

----------


## delphi77

ای وول داره

----------


## hamed_bostan

:گیج: لیلی زن بود یا مرد . میشه بپرسم ویکی چیه؟؟؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

ویکی چی شد؟ من فکر کنم توی شرایط فعلی ویکی یکی از اولویت های اول سایت باید باشه. مسئول پیگیری این قضیه کیه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ویکی چی شد؟ من فکر کنم توی شرایط فعلی ویکی یکی از اولویت های اول سایت باید باشه. مسئول پیگیری این قضیه کیه؟


موجود هست، ولی هنوز به بهره برداری عمومی نرسیده.

----------


## afsharm

یک پیشنهاد: خود ویکی پدیا هم امکانات کامل فارسی را دارد. چرا نوشته‌های اطلاعاتی را آنجا نگذاریم که در سطح وسیع‌تری قابل استفاده باشد؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر کسی به کار بر روی ویکی برنامه نویسی علاقه دارد به بنده پیام خصوصی بفرستد.

----------

